# After 19 years of marriage my husband tells me today that although he cares about me he feels nothing for me



## Cinca75 (Jul 10, 2020)

He said that he is concerned for my well being but he feels nothing for me. We have been married for 19 years. I am 44 and he is 49. He told me he waa so sick of out life together he plans to shoot himself in the head today. This all comea as such a shock cause i thought we had been growing closer all thesw years. I have happily done everything under the sun for him ans he puts me down a lot. I am going to beat him to it today. I have massive food allergies.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

If someone threatens suicide call 911. Every time.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

The only right thing to do when someone mentions suicide is call 911 immediately. If they're bluffing, that will teach them not to bluff. If they're not, it's the only possible quick way to get them admitted for evaluation and save them. And third, if you don't and they do it, you will feel awful you didn't act. So call police now and let them admit him. Admit yourself if you are that down about it too. He's obviously not right in the head, so don't let what he says in this state bring you down. Get him stabilized and see where he's at then.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Cinca75 said:


> He said that he is concerned for my well being but he feels nothing for me. We have been married for 19 years. I am 44 and he is 49. He told me he waa so sick of out life together he plans to shoot himself in the head today. This all comea as such a shock cause i thought we had been growing closer all thesw years. I have happily done everything under the sun for him ans he puts me down a lot. I am going to beat him to it today. I have massive food allergies.


Please seek help for the both of you. Call 911 for help with his suicide threat.

Don't do anything to harm yourself. I'm sure there are men out there that would care about you!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

As has been said, call 911 for him. Neither of you should threaten something this serious. Have either of you threatened or attempted before? Anaphylactic shock is certainly no joke and leads to internal organ damage and even cardiac arrest. Have you experienced this? Also, remove guns, sharps from the house.

When you say you are going to beat him to it, it sounds like this serious matter is a competition. It is not. Y'all both need outside help immediately.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Tiffany Glendenning said:


> Just found this post. I was married for 19 years, together for 21. My husband came home on April 17th and said he loves me but isn’t in love with me anymore. Found out later that he reconnected with an old girlfriend. I’m besides my self with sadness. I did everything, made sure all the bills were paid, took care of his children that we fought for custody years ago, currently taking care of the three children we adopted two years ago. I made sure the house was cleaned, groceries were bought, worked a full time job, drive 1 1/2 hours there and back. Everything. I never saw it coming. He left April 17th and served me divorce papers at work May 5th. The day before my birthday. I’m 52 and I’m completely lost.


I'm so sorry you are going through this trama.

You sound like you sacrificed yourself and worked hand over fist for your hubby.

Is it possible that you were so busy with everthing else, you let the bedroom olympics slide?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

ah_sorandy said:


> You sound like you sacrificed yourself and worked hand over fist for your hubby.
> 
> Is it possible that you were so busy with everthing else, you let the bedroom olympics slide?


Yes OP, did you REALLY live your life 110% for His Highness, or could you have given even *more*? Something tells me you were the *only* one giving 110%.

So what was it? Were you too busy clipping his toenails, making all his favorite foods, doing all his laundry and making sure his beer was at exactly 37 degrees that you weren't able to cater to his every sexual whim? 🙄


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm reiterating what the others have told you. Call 911 and tell them the threat he made to shot himself. If you are also suicidal, tell them that as well.

In addition here is a link and phone number to a suicide prevention lifeline and their phone number.

*Lifeline

1-800-273-TALK *


Please call them and talk to them.

You can post here too of course.


----------

